# Blood work results help



## ak76239 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello everyone, it has been a while since I have been here since life has been a bit hectic.

A little on my situation.  I am 31 years old, been lifting for many years and have been interested in trying new things. However, My wife and I are trying to conceive and have been putting off new methods until we are successful.  My urologist prescribed me Chlomid at 25mg a day due to low testosterone. Other than that all i have been taking is a multi, fish oil, and creatine. 

4 months later here is my bloodwork results:

Total test: 395
Free test: 31.4
Estradiol 47.2
FSH 6.32
LH 7.6

Total test is still low, but free test and estrodiol have skyrocketed. I am very new to analyizing these results and would like to know what kind of questions to ask when I visit my doctor tomorrow to discuss the results. 

Sorry if this is the incorrect forum for this type of discussion, but any feedback would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 19, 2015)

Sperm count is going to be more important than test count.  Has he tested that yet?


----------



## ak76239 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes, and it was low along with low test.  I was prescribed the Chlomid to boost my test and in turn boost sperm production. I was surprised to see my estradiol so high and wondered if I should be alarmed.

Accoding to my results, it is above the normal range for a male.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 19, 2015)

Your estro is fine bro. 

as said above I would only be concerned with your sperm count. Was that tested before or after the clomid?

your LH and FSH look great which should be helping you make plenty of sperm. There are alot of causes for low sperm counts but right now my only questions would be

Can we test my sperm count on the clomid therapy?

With these LH and FSH levels why do I still have a low sperm count?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 19, 2015)

Cobra ' s extra sensitive mouth can get you a sperm count. Very accurate too.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Cobra ' s extra sensitive mouth can get you a sperm count. Very accurate too.



Where can I sign up for such a test?


----------



## ak76239 (Mar 19, 2015)

Haha, geez, that sure took a different direction.

Thanks for the info. I am giving another "sample" tomorrow and should have a better idea whats goin on.  I just wanted to have a decent understanding of my bloodwork before I went in to talk to the Doc. 

Oh, and I have no idea why I though Clomid had an "h" in it.....derp.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 20, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Where can I sign up for such a test?



Doc you and pillar can pm me...i will give you the address to my orficce so you can drop off as many samples as youd like!


----------



## Megatron28 (Mar 21, 2015)

Do you have blood work from before you started TRT?  It would be good to confirm that you in fact had Secondary Hypogonadism.

Since sperm count is still low on clomid I would ask the doc about potentially adding hMG to your protocol which mimics FSH (just like hCG mimics LH).


----------

